# T-shirts displayed?



## TeeShirtSamurai (Feb 8, 2006)

When you choose a shopping cart solution like Zen Cart, Cube Cart or osCommerce do they come with the ability to display the fake t-shirts with your product on them? Is this a totally different web part?


----------



## Rodney (Nov 3, 2004)

Yep, you can upload your product images to the shopping cart, but they won't *create* the images for you.


----------



## TeeShirtSamurai (Feb 8, 2006)

I understand that. I don't think I phrased my question very well.

Do these shopping carts come with a shirt template? This way I can go in and tell it to display only black and white t-shirts. I find it hard to believe that all these t-shirts sites out there had to create t-shirt images from scratch to use to display their text/images.


----------



## Rodney (Nov 3, 2004)

No, the shopping carts don't come with t-shirt template images that you can superimpose your design on. 

Most t-shirt shops create their own image, take photographs, or purchase mockup t-shirt images like from istockphoto.com

When you are creating the t-shirt design, it's only a couple of extra steps to put that design on a t-shirt image.

Not sure what you meant by this part:

"this way I can go in and tell it to display only black and white t-shirts."


----------

